

PitchTennis - a Pong clone controlled by pitch detection - amtmz
http://pitchtennis.amizrahi.com

======
infinitebattery
This is a really neat twist to Pong. Nice work! Did you open source it, by any
chance?

~~~
amtmz
Yep! Source code here:
[https://github.com/amizra/PitchTennis](https://github.com/amizra/PitchTennis)

